# Southwest Chief Los Angeles to Chicago



## The Metropolitan (Sep 29, 2009)

Worked some new mileage in for myself in using the Southwest Chief from Los Angeles to Chicago departing Thursday 9/24.

Overall, it was definitely a trip to be remembered positively. Though I did get one heck of a sore throat by the second day from the combinations of higher altitudes (including the nosebleeds) and train vent air, I made the most of it.

Out of LA we rolled right on time to watch the darkening skies of twilight, and we were enjoying dinner somewhere before San Bernardino. Specials were Chicken Enchiladas, Stuffed Shells, and Trout. I couldn't resist having trout on the train after N by NW, so I partook, and found it to be pretty good if a bit trouty. One thing I was disappointed in was that the Baked Potatoes are no longer encrusted with sea salt, and they didn't have Sour Cream either! Service was a bit harried the first night as the diner was completely full. Dessert was a berry cake that was good. Our company was two very nice ladies, one bound to Albequerque to rent a car to go to Colorado, the other, an older woman riding in coach headed to Gallup to return home. Both had ridden previously on a few occasions.

Tom Anderson in the lounge car kept us rolling with his "interesting" announcements ("Attention all passengers, due to circumstances beyond my control, the lounge car has now reopened at this time...") made through the train, and I found him to be a pleasant if somewhat eccentric guy. I mainly patronized him to purchase a couple miniatures to chase the scratch out of my throat.

First night's sleep was fine and I awoke around Flagstaff or thereafter.

Breakfast was the staple of French Toast, which I found a bit dry to my liking. Company was an older widower who was a bit too racially charged for my tastes. He was a Navy man heading to Boston from Eugene Oregon, and apparently had a good bit of time and money to travel to all 50 states to visit different places of history. He liked the open country and did not like cities, but did seem bemused how I expressed how isolated I'd feel in his ideal world.

The ride through New Mexico was lovely and certainly did not disappoint. I found myself keeping the camera at the ready for whatever came my way, and managed some really nice photos which I've posted in the link.

We decided to have lunch after our departure from ABQ, and arrived about 30 minutes up, leaving us extra dwell time to explore around the Alvarado Transit Center. With my throat getting more irritiated, I opted to get a Raspberry Gelato from a store nearby, and we even picked one up for our SCA Rene, who appreciated it.

Rolled from ABQ on time and while at lunch, lost a bit of time dwelling, the only lateness we encountered on the trip. Lunch was with a very nice lady destined for Michigan and a young Japanese guy who spoke little to no English, so our communication with him was tricky. He did crack me up when he looked quizzically at the dill pickle slice accompanying his burger and then tested it, only to make a certain look of dislike and returning it quickly to the plate. I had the hot sandwich special of Turkey and Cheese on Pretzel Bread and found it quite good!

The rest of the afternoon was spent rolling through higher and higher plains that gradually became more vegitated to the point where they could support cattle grazing, which also became a more common sight as we continued towards Raton. Of course, the mesas, mountains, and rugged landscape was fully evident as well on our climb.

After stepping off in Raton for a few, we returned and soon after headed to 6pm Dinner reservations. We were seated with the same gruff fellow from breakfast and a very pleasant fellow from Goleta who was, I believe, heading to Kansas City to visit relatives. As with everyone else we had spoken with, he was a return rider who had ridden the line pretty steadily, and knew a lot about the places we travelled through including just when we reached our summit in Raton. I found myself enjoying his company. Looking for something lighter, I opted for the stuffed shells and found them to be quite enjoyable. All of my table mates did the Flat Iron Bordelaise, and all enjoyed it a great deal. I found this interesting considering the one gruff fellow had been sure to mention at breakfast how much he didn't like "the new steak." Even more interesting was when he asked for French Fries. Dessert since lunch was constantly ice cream to sooth the throat.

We stepped off again in LaJunta for a spell of Colorado air and talked to Rene for a spell - a tour bus arrived with a load of folks headed to coach, after which we headed to Tom Anderson (who had good news that he just saved a bunch of money on his car insurance by...) in the lounge car to get a provision to help ease into sleep.

I had considerable problems getting to sleep. The rail didn't bother me so much (though I know this stretch is infamous - is it still jointed rail?) but my throat was annoying me despite my "witches brew" of Jack Daniels in Hot Tea with a Halls dropped in. Somewhere after Dodge City KS I finally drifted off.

Waking up the next morning was easier said than done. I vaguely remember the stop in Kansas City MO, but elected to skip it and rest up. I also elected to skip breakfast, and just sipped coffee from the sleeper to scald and numb my throat. It was likely all for the better, as apparently breakfast turned out to be quite crowded, and they were dealing a waiting list. Rene brought my friend back a Continental.

Missouri was largely forgettable, and I spent most of the ride in a groggy semi-doze while my friend played Simcity on his laptop. Gradually I felt a bit better and even stepped off at Fort Madison for a photo of our rest stop there. Tried taking a 2nd shower but couldn't find any unused towels (they were behind some luggage) so I settled in to ride through the Illinois flatlands for the approach to Chicago.

I did make it to lunch but wanted to keep it light since I still had a taste for Giordano's on our arrival, sore throat and all. We were seated with a VERY pleasant older couple of Phillipine descent who were heading to Rochester from San Diego. We gave them a few tips on dinner spots on their layover (Millers Pub) and I even sold then on joining AGR as they were pretty regular to sleeper travel! All in all, a very great way to wrap up the social part of the journey. I had actually hoped to try the Veggie Burger to see how well the diner prepares it, but it was sold out, so I went for the Angus instead and found it, as usual, to be quite an improvement on the Cafe Car version! Dessert - Ice Cream!

We arrived in Chicago about a half hour early, said our goodbyes to Rene and tipped him, and headed off to enjoy a particularly mild Saturday evening in Chicago. Pizza was great as always, and despite feeling a bit better than the previous evening, I was quite anxious to get to sleep on a non-moving object!

All told, I'd certainly do a 2 nighter again, though I hope for better luck with my throat!

Photos:

http://picasaweb.google.com/btco.net/South...rniaTripPhotos#


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 29, 2009)

Excellent trip report, thanks! Really good pics too, I havent got to ride this route yet but look forward too it!!


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for the report and pictures.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 2, 2009)

Great report I really enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Oct 3, 2009)

The Metropolitan said:


> Worked some new mileage in for myself in using the Southwest Chief from Los Angeles to Chicago departing Thursday 9/24.


Hmm...I was on that train.

Lovely pics, BTW. Thank you for sharing 

Travel light!

~BJG


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 3, 2009)

BlueJeanGirl said:


> The Metropolitan said:
> 
> 
> > Worked some new mileage in for myself in using the Southwest Chief from Los Angeles to Chicago departing Thursday 9/24.
> ...


Interesting...

On or Off Duty?


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Oct 4, 2009)

Working. I was at the rear 

Travel light!

~BJG



The Metropolitan said:


> Interesting...On or Off Duty?


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 4, 2009)

BlueJeanGirl said:


> Working. I was at the rear
> Travel light!
> 
> ~BJG
> ...


Actually, I do remember seeing the Coach Attendants, mostly on the way to and from duties and in the diner. One was slender, looked to be mid twenties wearing glasses, the other probably in the mid thirties or so of average build.

I was dressed in various baseball jerseys through the trip - Dodgers first day, Astros the next, and SD Padres the last. Was rolling with a buddy of mine who dressed in Basketball shorts and wore glasses.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 4, 2009)

BlueJeangirl is a conductor, so she couldn't have been one of the car attendants that you saw.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 4, 2009)

AlanB said:


> BlueJeangirl is a conductor, so she couldn't have been one of the car attendants that you saw.


Oh, okay. My mistake!

As I recall, our SCA took our tickets on boarding, so I don't really remember our first Conductor out of LA.


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Oct 4, 2009)

Never a problem. I try to remain anonymous, but will never be mistaken for "slender" 

Travel light!

~BJG



> Oh, okay. My mistake!
> As I recall, our SCA took our tickets on boarding, so I don't really remember our first Conductor out of LA.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 4, 2009)

The Metropolitan said:


> I had the hot sandwich special of Turkey and Cheese on Pretzel Bread and found it quite good!


Ever notice how the "special" is *exactly the same on every train in the system*? Or, at least, it seems that way. The special on the Capitol Limited eastbound was Turkey and Cheese on Pretzel Bread, which I would have ordered had the SA actually told me what the special was ahead of time.

I'm too lazy to post a trip report of my own, though I will say that I was highly disappointed in the service I received in the dining car, especially on my return leaving Friday afternoon. Not only was the service slow and inefficient, but the SA seemed completely uninterested in tending to any of our needs. Left a one cent tip for that meal.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 4, 2009)

I too noticed that some SA's can tend to be a little lax in pro-actively mentioning the specials ahead of time. Our Dinner server, who wound up being our server for 4 of the 5 meals we had liked to simply ask "What'll you have?" after giving you the menu and having you sign the slips. The other one was fortunately told us ahead of time, so I snagged the sandwich.

I even went looking for pretzel-bread rolls in the store today but came up empty handed. Damn you Amtrak.


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 5, 2009)

The Metropolitan said:


> I even went looking for pretzel-bread rolls in the store today but came up empty handed. Damn you Amtrak.


Try a German bakery. Pastries by Randolph and the Heidelberg bakery in Arlington, Va., both have them (or at least did last Xmas). Trader Joe's occasionally has a pretzel bun, but I've not tried theirs.


----------

